# P5K-E USB 2.0 ports are seen as 1.1



## dEaF TO LiGhT (Jan 3, 2008)

I just built a new PC with an ASUS P5K-E WiFi AP. It has 6 USB ports in the back, and 2 in the front. Obviously, being a new card, all of these ports are USB 2.0. But when I plugged my iPod into a back USB port last night, Windows said the device would go faster if plugged into a USB 2.0 port. Sure enough, song transfers were extremely slow. When I plugged it into the front port, I didn't get the 1.1 message and the song transfers were blazing fast. Does anyone know what the source of the problem is?

I am running Windows Vista Ultimate x64.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Do you have any red or yellow marks in the Device Manager? If so, then right click them and select "update driver," and do not go to the internet to search. Also, have you enabled ALL usb items in the Bios setup menu? If not, then do that.


----------



## dEaF TO LiGhT (Jan 3, 2008)

no reds or yellows, but i'll check the bios settings. i'd be surprised though if they're not enabled by default.... i tried the update driver thing anyway, but it didn't change it to enhanced usb 2. I have 2 enhanced usb 2, and 6 regular usbs in the device manager.

quick question: i want to update my BIOS, is it safe to do that from a cd or flash drive? if not i gotta go pick up some floppy disks after work


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

put the bios update on cd and use ezyflash,i just updated mine
check usb hi speed is enabled on the advanced page of the bios


----------



## dEaF TO LiGhT (Jan 3, 2008)

Hopefully this thread isn't dead yet, cause i don't wanna get flamed for posting another one, but I updated to the latest BIOS AND had checked if USB2 was enabled in BIOS -- it always had been by default. Still having the problem.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

In the device manager, is there an item in there when you open the area with the + sign, that has the word "enhanced" in it? If USB 2.0 devices were working, that item would have to be in there.


----------



## dEaF TO LiGhT (Jan 3, 2008)

only 2 of them (i'm assuming the front two ports) say enhanced. The rest don't. I tried updating them, and that didn't work either.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

If you tried updating the driver on those with a right click, they should have worked. Update everything under that area if you can. Also, are you sure that you have SP2 on this rig? That is the key to USB 2.0 drivers.


----------



## dEaF TO LiGhT (Jan 3, 2008)

i have windows vista x64 sp1 with all the latest updates. i did the right click update for all of the drivers, but it didn't change to enhanced.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

I missed it on the SP2 question, somehow I saw the info on the side that said you had XP Pro and for that you need SP2. When re-reading, I saw you posted you had Vista, but that somehow passed me by. Sorry about that!



> Registered User
> Join Date: Jan 2008
> Posts: 14
> OS: *Win XP Pro *
> ...


----------



## Danoli3 (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi, I have the same problem,

Same motherboard as well... P5K-E.

Heres a screenshot of my device manager.










This problem is only with vista, XP my ports are 2.0.

Any fixes anyone can think of, I have latest bios, latest drivers, ...


----------



## Vista64user (Jul 7, 2008)

Has anyone just contacted ASUS and asked what to do?

I've got the same Problem here! :upset:

Only two USB-Controllers are EHCI, the rest goes with the slower UHCI.

I've got the 1013 BIOS, P5K-E Wifi/AP, Vista x64.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Dano, go down to the ones that say "Enhanced" in them, right click and select Update Drivers. Do not let it search the internet, it should be on the hard drive with the OS.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i just checked mine and it is the same,never has a problem so never checked it before


----------



## Danoli3 (Jun 13, 2008)

shall check when I get home...

edit coming


----------



## Pharaohz (May 10, 2008)

Trace the path of the enhanced drivers and try to right click a non enhanced and install manually and chose the same path. Might work but I like the rest of you on a different board even could never get the other usbs to run at 2.0 

BUT I FOUND OUT WHY

Like alot of options on boards there are reversions, pros, ultras. Upgraded versions. Turned out on my version of board, even thou the manual (writen for all versions) said I had 2.0 on selected usb ports, I in truth did not. Only the Ultra version had it on all usb ports. So all the bios updating in the world will not help if the manufacturer set it up to upgrade on a later version.

Anyone confirm this with the above said boards?


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

xp pro sp2 here and my device manager shows like the image posted with the 6 universal and 2 showing enhanced. When I fire up SiSoft Sandra lite, and check the usb ports, the back ones are usb2. My mouse is plugged into there and it isn't marked as enhanced in device manager. Also never had the speed message when plugging anything into the back ports.


----------

